# Flashing failure on Bionic with RSDLite 5.5



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Before I return my Bionic, I wanted to flash this file, "targa_cdma_targa-user-2.3.4-5.5.1_84_DBN-55-110814-Verizon-US(1).tar.gz" (684.64 MB) with RSDLite.
I am able to flash dhacker29's 1 step to root/unroot and restore, but I thought - and I could be wrong - that this file as it is three times the size,would be "more complete".
However, I am unable to flash with this file. I get "1/15 Failed Flashing"

If I try this file, "VRZ_XT875_5.5.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US_CDC_01.xml.zip" I get to step 19 of 22 then it dies.

Any ideas?


----------



## jayfried (Jan 5, 2012)

Go to the topic "unbrick you bionic" thats in this same section it will work

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

there is a new rsdlite try that out, i had the same issue a couple of days ago


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

RSD 5.6 and updated drivers + timmy 10 shoes = win

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh it is so dead...


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

jayfried said:


> Go to the topic "unbrick you bionic" thats in this same section it will work
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


When I did this, at the end, it was supposed to boot into recovery. Now it will not turn on. If I plug in the charger I get a white light at the top right. Not sure what I am supposed to do if the Bionic will not power up!


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

beehiveblack said:


> RSD 5.6 and updated drivers + timmy 10 shoes = win
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


No love here either - still fails with new RSDlite and Drivers.


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

what is the error it gives you?


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Borrax said:


> what is the error it gives you?


"1/15 Failed"

Doesn't matter - I got it back thanks to Timmy10shoe's debrick post. Sending the phone back. Not sure what to do now.


----------

